# upgrade now or wait for next gen gpu?



## abuzar (May 11, 2013)

hey guys iam about to buy a graphic card that is gtx 660 but now my frnds says that new 700 series is comming ,so should i wait for that or should i buy now ??

BUDGET- 15k. and if i should buy now sugest me a good gpu at that price. thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2013)

post your full config and details about the PSU.


----------



## abuzar (May 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> post your full config and details about the PSU.



motherboard - intel dh67bl

processor - intel core i5 2500k

psu - coolermster thuder 500 watt

cabinet -iball rider 

monitor - acer AL1916W    1440x900 resolution

hardisk - 500gb

gpu - intel hd graphics 300

ram - 4gb


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2013)

IMO, anything above gtx 650ti is not requiqed at that rerolution. I suggest you to sell that monitor and get hd7850 and a full hd monitor.

IMO, anything above gtx 650ti is not requiqed at that rerolution. I suggest you to sell that monitor and get hd7850 and a full hd monitor.


----------



## abuzar (May 12, 2013)

dude but gtx 660 is good option if i want to play crysis on high - ultra?

as for monitor i am ok with that resolution .

so , please suggest me which is best for me maximum 15k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2013)

At 15k, GTX 660 is the best option.


----------



## abuzar (May 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> At 15k, GTX 660 is the best option.



dude is gtx 660 is enough for me to runs games at high ?

and any other upgrade i need?

can my psu  handle gtx 660? coz not wana buy psu now


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2013)

abuzar said:


> dude is gtx 660 is enough for me to runs games at high ?
> 
> and any other upgrade i need?
> 
> can my psu  handle gtx 660? coz not wana buy psu now


> Yes, it can handle games at high settings.

> That PSU isn't very good, but is sufficient for the config.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 12, 2013)

Get the Sapphire HD 7850 2 GB @ 13.5K and Antec VP430 @ 2.5K ....


----------



## abuzar (May 12, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Get the Sapphire HD 7850 2 GB @ 13.5K and Antec VP430 @ 2.5K ....



iam having total of 15k and can only extend to 16.5k and so i want best performance in games at my resolution so please which is good for me at 1440x900 . 7850hd or gtx 660 keeping my psu in mind.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

GTX 660's power consumption is similar to HD 7870 and HD7850 consumes around 15-20W less but you you don't OC the cpu I think your are good to go with HD 7870 .. Asus HD 7870 DC2 is available at under 16k which is  great deal IMO.


----------



## abuzar (May 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> GTX 660's power consumption is similar to HD 7870 and HD7850 consumes around 15-20W less but you you don't OC the cpu I think your are good to go with HD 7870 .. Asus HD 7870 DC2 is available at under 16k which is  great deal IMO.



ohk but 7870hd requires 2x6pin power connectors  where as my psu is having 1x6 pin connectors is it safe to use molex connectors ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2013)

abuzar said:


> ohk but 7870hd requires 2x6pin power connectors  where as my psu is having 1x6 pin connectors is it safe to use molex connectors ?


Yes, it is safe.


----------



## abuzar (May 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yes, it is safe.



so going with 7870 is a legit choice?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2013)

abuzar said:


> so going with 7870 is a legit choice?


7870 is better than 660. Actually, it is close to 660ti and by overclocking, you can make it reach performance level of 7970. 7870 is a great VFM IMHO. Get Sapphire GHz edition.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2013)

abuzar said:


> so going with 7870 is a legit choice?



just don't OC the gpu ( with your current PSU ) unless you are going for a HD monitor + a NEW PSU .. and a OCable mobo for the cpu you have  Thunder PSu is Ok but may not be a very good choice for OCing as some people say it's a re badged Ext plus psu. Also HD7870 DC2 is a Factory OCed card and has top notch cooler so there's no need for OCing out of the box.


----------



## Thunder (May 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> GTX 660's power consumption is similar to HD 7870 and HD7850 consumes around 15-20W less but you you don't OC the cpu I think your are good to go with HD 7870 .. Asus HD 7870 DC2 is available at under 16k which is  great deal IMO.



Bro‚ can you send me the link of this product where it is available for 16k? I'm also looking for a 7870 and at that price the card is a steal. Cheers


----------



## abuzar (May 14, 2013)

so guyz iam going with 7870 hd ghz edition of sapahire ,but again asking last think is using molex connector safe in my psu coolermaster thunder 500 watt?

and this gpu iam buying,
SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 GHz EDITION


and is buying from md safe?

so guyz 7870ghz edition is my final choice but i read somewhere that 7870 is physically a big card so having confused that will it fit in my cabinet iball rider gaming case??

plzz answer!!


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2013)

^^ brand and shop choice is good and measure the card's length ( you'll find this with a little searching ) and cabinet's inner length specially from rear side to the end side of the HDD bays - you will get a fair idea.



Thunder said:


> Bro‚ can you send me the link of this product where it is available for 16k? I'm also looking for a 7870 and at that price the card is a steal. Cheers



HD7870 DC2 Under 16k was a quote from someone who has recently paid a visit to the Vedant ... a pc shop in kolkata.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

Asus directCU II hd7870 is available for 16.5k at mdcomputers (ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5) and sapphire GHz edition is available for 16.3k (a steal at that price) (SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 GHz EDITION).


----------



## The Incinerator (May 15, 2013)

Get the Asus DirectCU II HD7870 for Rs 200 more.

But then you wont go wrong with either,if I were you in this case the Asus would have been my first choice.


----------



## abuzar (May 15, 2013)

so, which offers better cooling as its very hot in my city so asus or sapphire ? and yes , i have measured my cabinet rear side its about 12inch free space from rear to hdd bays is it enough??? or i also need to buy new caby


----------



## Thunder (May 15, 2013)

Holy molly that pricing for 7870DC2 Is insane. Does vedant ship to Hyderabad?
@OP go for the Direct CU2 if you can. It's cooler is much better compared to the Sapphire's Cooler.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

and DC2 has one year of extra warranty


----------



## abuzar (May 16, 2013)

guys tommorow i was going to order my gpu 7870hd but today 2 of my frnds told that my pc will fire out if i power 7870hd with my coolermaster psu 500watt using molex connector ..
is it true???

answer fast plzz


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2013)

I think you should wait for the 8000 series.


----------



## abuzar (May 17, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> I think you should wait for the 8000 series.



dude iam having intel hd 3000 so eager to buy new gpu,but when is 8000series getting released and tell me that will 7870hd will work in cooler master thunder 500watt using molex connector??


----------



## rajnusker (May 17, 2013)

^Don't know, probably Q3-Q4 2013. Anyways that PSU should run HD 7870 just fine.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> I think you should wait for the 8000 series.



this waiting game can go on for forever 

@ abuzar - don't listen to your friend ....


----------



## abuzar (May 26, 2013)

thanks guys i bought 7870hd from asus and i am seeing huge performence boost,,thank u guys and its working well in my psu. 

i will upload some pics of my gpu, 

thank you all.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

abuzar said:


> thanks guys i bought 7870hd from asus and i am seeing huge performence boost,,thank u guys and its working well in my psu.
> 
> i will upload some pics of my gpu,
> 
> thank you all.


Price?



abuzar said:


> thanks guys i bought 7870hd from asus and i am seeing huge performence boost,,thank u guys and its working well in my psu.
> 
> i will upload some pics of my gpu,
> 
> thank you all.


Price?


----------

